# RFRA CHRISTMAS PARTY SAT. DEC. 15TH



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

AROUND 6:00 P.M WHO EVER WANTS TO COME IS WELCOME. WE WILL BE COOKING FISH AND OTHER GAME ON THE MACK DADDY GRILL PROVIDED BY ISLAND GRILL . BYOB IF YOU PLAN ON DRINKING ADULT BEVERAGES WE WILL HAVE SOFT DRINKS OTHERWISE .

IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO BRING A DISH OR DESERT FEEL FREE BUT NOT NECESSARY.

WE WILL HAVE ALOT OF UNDER WATER VIDEO PLAYING PROBABLY A LIVE BAND AND KARIOKE FOR DAN.

IF YOU PLAN ON ATTENDING PLEASE JUST MAKE A POST ON HERE WITH WHO YOU HAVE COMMING.

THANKS YALL COME NOW YA HERE.


----------



## LITECATCH

i thought it got moved to the 14th.


----------



## JoeZ

It did but now it's back to the 15th.


----------



## Halfmoon

I will be there... I guess by myself? Maybe one more?

Need to tune up my voice... mememememe.....:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh

I'll be there. 

Is it just me or are my eyes fulla sand? I thought it was AUTO darkening! Why do you have to turn sumtin on that is auto?


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

:letsdrink DRINKING AND THINKING 2 DANGEROUS SPORTS:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan

Whadayamean karioke or ever how ya spell itfor Dan?:moon I'll show and let someone else make an ass out of themselves this time around.

Clay,some masks kind of time themselves out when parked for a while to save battery life. Next time before striking an arc just hit the reset or on/off button. I speak from experience:doh


----------



## Aufishtic

I will be there and have a good bit of deer hams dove, quail, and wild hog to put on the grill. And if the weateher will stay cool some fresh back strap


----------



## konz

Okay I'm going to swing buy and pay my membership fee some time next week......so I think I may be out there for this. Clay you going?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yessir! I like to weld and stare out the arc with a non darkening helmet!


----------



## konz

I kinda gathered that from your last post......I don't even know how to wield but I know that's a no no.....


----------



## need2fish

Stop that Clay....you'll go blind. And put on a helmet too.


----------



## JoeZ

He needs a helmet for so many other reasons ...oke


----------



## Clay-Doh

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Hee hee

I was using a regular helmet, I my own auto darkening helmet. Half way thru, one of the guys says "here, you can use my auto darkening helmet." I said "Cool!"

I do the rest of my welding. When I'm done, I say "man...that aint a very dark helmet, that arc seemed bright as hell."

They ask "did you turn the switch on?"

:doh As Rosie O'Donnel would say..."Who Knew?"


----------



## croakerchoker

myself and a guest will come. location?


----------



## Deeplines

If I'm not working I will be there. I will bring some SPICEY deviled eggs. Live Baits Christmas Party is the next day. TWO IN A ROW. :letsparty


----------



## Best Defense

What the hell, count me in. I'll bring some of my stuffed flounder. We can compare quality.

Susie and I will see ya'll there.:toast

Spike


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey croakerchoker, good meetin you at the gumbo party saturday!:letsdrink


----------



## need2fish

I'll come. Still thinking about what to bring foodwise.


----------



## croakerchoker

CLAY-DOH, I STILL LAUGH AT THE CUDA STORY, I DONT HAVE THE LOCATION FOR THE PARTY...


----------



## JoeZ

The RFRA is located at 1007 Pine Street in Pensacola.

Just across the street from Joey Patti's Deli (not the market, the deli).



http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...te=FL&zipcode=32501-5464&country=US&geodiff=1


----------



## rocklobster

Is this a kid friendly party or no?


----------



## JoeZ

It'll be pretty kid friendly until about 8 or 9 I would imagine, after that, all bets are off.


----------



## bonita dan

Dance floor,yep once the youngins leave:shedevil And as far as kids go,well we let Clay join


----------



## JoeZ

> *bonita dan (12/6/2007)*Dance floor,yep once the youngins leave:shedevil And as far as kids go,well we let Clay join


Clay's coming? I didn't know we allowed pets.

Eric,

There's always a dance floor when you're involved. You coming? I might get 2005 Bud Light drunk.

"I'll choke you. Really, I will."


----------



## Halfmoon

Not going to make it. Will have my daughter in town. Take pics and Clay Dohlets see some good Vids..:letsdrink 

Did'nt know they get two damn weeks plusfor Christmas now!


----------



## need2fish

Good grief....Dancin' and Drinkin' Beer. We're all going to H E double toothpicks.


----------



## gameaholic

Is there going to be welding? reef building? I would love to learn to tig weld


----------



## Clay-Doh

Arghhh screw U guys!!!


----------



## FishnLane

I plan on attending. Mitch will be in the woods. Will bring my neighbor, an avid scuba guy who is also very interested in PFRA>


----------



## bonita dan

> *Halfmoon (12/7/2007)*Not going to make it. Will have my daughter in town. Take pics and Clay Dohlets see some good Vids..:letsdrink
> 
> Did'nt know they get two damn weeks plusfor Christmas now!


Why not bring her Mark? Should be tame until well,you know:letsdrink Would be nice to meet your daughter and we won't mention anything about,you know who:shedevil


----------



## Halfmoon

I will swing by!! I might be able to drop her off at Mom and Dad's.

I do need a drink bad!!!!!!:letsdrink or 2, 3, 4, or 5........



What does that mean? and we won't mention anything about,you know who









Her Crazy Mother. She Knows!! She has to live with her.:banghead


----------



## brnbser

the wife and I plan on stopping by for a bit


----------



## Brandy

Bringing the wife too


----------



## Deeplines

Got my sked yesterday, I work a double Sat. due to all the parties at the Resturant. Talked to Badazzchef and he said he would work with me, IT'S GREAT HAVING A BOSS THAT UNDERSTANDS FISHING AND THE PFF get togethers. :bowdown

Anyways, If I can get off I will also bring two pans of Cornbread Dressing. Someone else will have to bring the cranberry sauce though.


----------



## holy Spear-it

I will be there of coarse....this time with 2 mics! Let's get it on!


----------



## BlueWater2

Im going to try to come ,Hope the Poker Chips are out !!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

probably wont be any welding going on, alot of whailing maybe:letsdrink

please come anyways though.

Just ordered a gallon of oysters.:hungry


----------



## Coryphaena

Hoping to make it by!! I've got to experience the infamous Karaoke Dan. oke


----------



## Hot Reels

Plan on coming by after I DJ. I am playing for the Midway fire dept. till about 8:00 pm

Sky


----------



## rocklobster

Me and DK will be showing up for a little while. I'll bring something foodwise.


----------



## FishnLane

looking forward to seeing and eating. I will bring Venison Thai meatballs. YUM.!!!:hungry


----------



## FishnLane

Is this an INDOOR or OUTDOOR event!!!!


----------



## Downtime2

Ya'll have fun. Working too late and too far to drive this time....


----------



## need2fish

Looking outside right now I'd say most folks will be indoors. Hope it clears off a little.

I'm brining chips and salsa....and a guitar if anybody want to play it.


----------



## Aufishtic

Hopefully the weather will clear


----------



## JoeZ

> *FishnLane (12/15/2007)*Is this an INDOOR or OUTDOOR event!!!!




Both.

Plenty of room inside, and we just setup a load of tents outside for us smokers/grill people.

Bring it.


----------



## Halfmoon

I just spotted Albacore Dan driving on Navy Blvd.look out!!

Dan tell your evil twin to take it easy on the mic!!!!


----------



## Deeplines

Just got home from work. Will be there around 7PM with the dressing. DOn't have time to make the spicey deviled eggs.


----------



## FishnLane

Just returned from the bash. Great meeting you Paul and others. I learned alot about reef development and look forward to making my own. the food was terrific: the quail werecooked to perfection and those shrimp were huge. Very tasty vittles.:hungry The FreeBird was one of a kind-what can i say.Thanks for the invite!!!. If you are not familiar with this orginazation---you need to be. Our waters depend on it.


----------



## need2fish

That was some good food and company. Thanks to those whoput up those tents and cooked. A real king's feast - quail, oysters, shrimp, fish, venison meat balls....and twooutsized renditions of Freebird! It doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Halfmoon

Thanks Paul and everyone who was a part of making it happen. Good times!! :clap


----------



## JoeZ

My head hurts.:doh


----------



## Brandy

Had a great time last nite. It was great to put names with faces and meet new people. Thanks Paul and everyone involved. 

Merry Christmas to everyone from the Holland Family


----------



## offshore64

haha joez i want to see that video from last night.


----------



## bonita dan

Always a good time down at the RFRA,thanks Paul:clap Some folks where like OMG when I told Robbie the karioke monitor was over here:shedevil


----------



## Halfmoon

Now that was funny!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

cOOCHIE AND i HAD A GOOD TIME TOO!

Oops..caps.

Thanx again guys!!!!!:clap


----------

